# need excel ans for my assignment



## mklearn (Dec 29, 2022)

Create a Calendar for the employee, where you calculate total working days in last 1 month Consider weekend as Saturday and Sunday, And all the national Holidays This Employee has taken 1 CL and 2 sick dayslast month( 3rd, 4th and 26th,27th day of the month)

what will be solution


----------



## RoryA (Dec 29, 2022)

Welcome to the MrExcel Message Board!

Cross-posting (posting the same question in more than one forum) is not against our rules, but the *method* of doing so is covered by #13 of the Forum Rules.

*Be sure to follow & read the link at the end of the rule too!*

Cross posted at:





						Need excel answer for this
					

Create a Calendar for the employee, where you calculate total working days in last 1 month Consider weekend as Saturday and Sunday, And all the national Holidays This Employee has taken 1 CL and 2 sick dayslast month( 3rd, 4th and 26th,27th day of the month)



					chandoo.org
				




*If you have posted the question at more places, please provide links to those as well.*

If you do cross-post in the future and also provide links, then there shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 29, 2022)

Welcome to the MrExcel board!

In general, helpers here are not so keen on simply doing your homework for you. However, if you have attempted the exercise and made some progress we are more likely to then help with any particular points that you get stuck on.


----------



## mklearn (Dec 29, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> Welcome to the MrExcel board!
> 
> In general, helpers here are not so keen on simply doing your homework for you. However, if you have attempted the exercise and made some progress we are more likely to then help with any particular points that you get stuck on.


hey can you tell me process to close my account


----------

